# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb kerstversiering

## Agnes574

Ja,ik heb altijd iets van kerstversiering rond de kerst,vanaf dit jaar mét boom!

----------


## corry

Ja ik maak mijn huis zo gezellig mogelijk rond de kerstadagen,niet met glim en glitter maar het leifst met zo veel mogelijk lichtjes,kaarsjes en waxinelichtjes, geen kerstboom (meer) maar wel kerststukken en bloemen. Iedereen die dit leest een warm en verlicht kerstfeest toegewenst!

----------

